# Sharpening Jig



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I received my 8" grinder yesterday and I'm making a "Oneway/Wolverine" grinding jig like a couple of you have done. I'm not trying to beat a dead horse here; I know I've asked a lot of questions about sharpening. I just want to know about the maximum distance to have the pocket set from the cenerline of the wheels. What I mean is to say, take my longest SPINDLE or ROUGHING Gouge and place it up against the stone at the PROPER ANGLE. Where the end of the handle rests on the jig is the maximum distance to make the jig adjustable (slotted). The only reason why I ask this, is because my distance ends up around 25" with my Spindle Gouge. Seems a litttle long from the photos I've seen.

Thanks


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

There is no set distance. It depends on the angle of the grind & length of your tool. Try watching some videos on youtube of the setup for the Wolverine jig. Here's some from One Way.

http://www.oneway.ca/multi-media/wolverine_videos.htm


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Get the varigrind jig to go with it. Using just the arm can get sketchy.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

What I gathered from replies of a previous thread of mine, is that the Varigrind jig is for BOWL Gouges, right? You don't need that jig for SPINDLE and ROUGHING Gouges, right? I do plan on trying to fabricate one first to do my bowl gouges, but I'll probably break down and buy one.


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

I use one for my spindles gouges. It allows you to follow the grind all the way around the tip of the tool.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I agree, it would be very difficult to sharpen any gouge without a jig. The roughing gouge is normally not swept back.
Here is a John Lucas video showing one in use (home made) with a detail gouge (spindle)




Here is one by Cptn Eddie showing how to make you own for $2.




I’m sure other plans are online also.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

OK I stand corrected. One of my Spindle gouges is a detail gouge with the wings swept back. That I would need the Vari Jig. My other spindle gouge is shaped like roughing gouges. So with that I wouldn't need one.

Thanks all.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I sharpen most of my spindle gouges using the Wolverine jig. As it shows in my video I put a spacer block in so I can use the same V arm distance setting as my bowl gouge. You don't have to do this you cold either sharpen at the same angle or move the V arm. 
The other tools are sharpened on the tool rest. This keeps me from having to use the V arm way out. My spindle roughing gouge is a good example. If I sharpened it with the V arm it would be about 18" or more. It's a simple tool to sharpen on the flat tool rest.


----------

